
Ask HN: Navigating US healthcare regulations as a technical founder? - HealthTechAccnt
Hi there. I am working on a startup in the healthcare technology space. I am a solo founder with an engineering background and am building an MVP by myself.<p>My issue is that I have trouble navigating the various regulations that come with doing business in this space. I am generally aware of HIPAA but would ideally like to find someone with much more experience to serve as an advisor or even cofounder.<p>How should I go about this?
======
vo2maxer
The ideal candidate would be a physician with the regulatory and clinical
background, both in depth and years, to advise or cofound your startup. I know
one :)

~~~
HealthTechAccnt
I would agree with your description of an ideal candidate. I’ve edited my
profile to include my email address.

~~~
vo2maxer
Great!

